# Coffee Shops which are operational during loadshedding



## Hooked (23/3/19)

https://www.coffeemagazine.co.za/blog/1/5597

"Loadshedding got you down? Here are some cafes that have got you covered when the power is down.

Wednesday, 20 March, 2019

*EASTERN CAPE*

*Café au Lait Coffee Shop*
Visit: Shop G24, 6th Avenue Shopping Centre, corner of 6th Avenue + Heugh Road, Walmer, Port Elizabeth

Call: 041 581 0360


*Heritage Cafe*
Visit: 25 Constitution Hill, Port Elizabeth
Call: 078 683 5274


*GAUTENG*

C'est La Vie Coffee Shop
Visit: 211 End Avenue, Clubview, Centurion
Call: 012 654 0220


*CupoCafé Coffee Bar*

Visit: C/o Zambesi & Enkeldoorn Avenue, Kolonnade Retail Park, Pretoria
Call: 081 416 3196


*Strictly Come Coffee*
Visit: Riversquare Mall, Nile Drive, Three Rivers
Call: 079 255 5418


*Thirdspace*
Visit: 2 Valley View Shopping, Campbell Road, Fourways
Call: 083 696 3003


*Craft Coffee*
Visit: Craft Coffee is in Parktown North on 15 on 7th Street
Call: 011 492 0501


*KWAZULU-NATAL*

Savior Cafe
Visit: 203 Bulwer Road, Glenwood
Call: 063 225 5711


*The Treatery at Yard 41*
Visit: Yard 41, 2 Shafton Road, Howick
Call: 033 330 2594


*The Waterberry Coffee Shoppe*
Visit: C/o Dolphin Crescent & Leonora Drive, Ballitoville
Call: 032 946 2797


*WESTERN CAPE*

Bootlegger Coffee Company
Visit: 2nd Floor, Point Mall, 76 Regent Road, Sea Point | Shop G05, 325 Main Road, Kenilworth | Unit 001, The Harrington, 50 Harrington Street, Cape Town
Call: 021 433 2599

“Bootlegger Point Mall, Bootlegger Kenilworth and Bootlegger Harrington are all fully operational”


*Brewtiful Espresso Bar and Café*
Visit: Waterway Street, Gordons Bay
Call: 072 301 6191


*Coco Safar Café*
Visit: Artem Centre, 277 Main Road, Sea Point
Call: 021 433 1336


*Weskus Coffee*
Visit: 6 St Croix Close, Langebaan
Call: 0716834971


*The Daily Coffee Café*
Visit: Stellenbosch Square, 5 Webersvallei Road, Stellenbosch
Call: 021 880 0097


*Rosetta Roastery*
Visit: 66 Albert Road, Woodstock, Cape Town
Call: 021 447 4099


*The Green Shed Coffee Roastery*
Visit: Leila's Lane, Wilderness
Call: 044 333 0207


*Nationwide*

Seattle Coffee Company has a list of loadshedding-friendly cafes here.

[See FB: @SeattleCoffeeCompany] (my comment


----------

